# BIG HORSE MEETING SHETLAND PONY hehe



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

This is so sweet, my two boys met a shetland pony, a quarter there size!! It was soo sweet, they even shared their hay with him.... check it out hehe..

Dont "Awww" too much lol




























"I CANT QUIET REACH... HAHA I HAVE A EXTENTION HEHE, A PIECE OF HAY!!"


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

i know you said not to but i cant resist.....

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

On 3rd pic "Hi" doesn't look extremely friendly. Lol!


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Lol, the third picture Cougar is acually licking him, i swear that horse is a dog, just doesnt stop!! licks everything.... including ur hair!! not nice after eating mixed feed!! I have a feed shed in my hair somedays lol...

Glad you like the pictures guys hehe


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I see... I thought he tries to bite. My qh does it this way to paint, but she bites actually, not licks.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I love the last picture! it is just too cute!


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

ilovemyhorsies said:


> i know you said not to but i cant resist.....
> 
> AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!


same here :!:


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

> I love the last picture! it is just too cute!


I know hehe.. :lol: 



> ilovemyhorsies wrote:
> i know you said not to but i cant resist.....
> 
> AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> ...


Hahaha, its quite impossible isnt it!! lol  
Glad you like em


----------



## Grendel (Jan 22, 2008)

awwww, so cute!


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

hehe. Thanks Grendal


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

:lol: Lol, sorry but I've got to too! Awwwww! Those pics are adorable. :lol:


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

:lol: hehe Thanks Meggy!! I thought they were gunna freak when they saw the little shetland, But Cougar (bay) was only interested in licking him lol haha, and Billy sniffing his bum *embarresing*  lol.

Glad you liked them


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

That is darn cute!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hehehehehe sooo cute


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

hehe thanks FGR n Jazzy!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Sorry I just had to say it again! How dang cute! Do you that little pony?


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

Now thats cute, i like the chestnut


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

That is soo Cute!! 
Misty tried to make friend with a miniture but it turned around to try and kick misty :lol: then Misty was all sad that it didnt want to be her friend


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

haha, cute!!!!


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

> Sorry I just had to say it again! How dang cute! Do you that little pony?


No I dont own him, I took the horses to Pony Club to get lessons and the instructor has just had a little kid (9 months old) and he likes sitting on the pony for about 5min every 10min lol. So she brang him along  



> Now thats cute, i like the chestnut


Thanks, thats Billy a 15.1hh 10yo Quarab gelding... he is in my display picture
<<<<
Glad you like him  



> Misty tried to make friend with a miniture but it turned around to try and kick misty then Misty was all sad that it didnt want to be her friend


Aww poor misty  :lol: 
Thanks

And thats Magic  [/quote]


----------

